# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Grey hair - prevention?

## PaddyBateman

Hi,

A question not related to balding, but the other thing everyone has to go through .. Going grey!

At 29 I'm not currently going grey myself, but am curious as to whether there's anything out there to help prevent it for the future?

I have seen plenty of supplements that claim to do it, but the only real thing coming that I've seen is L'oreals "revolutionary" drug that is going through trials right now, and due out in 2015.

Anyone know much about this, and is there anything worth doing now to help prevent it in the longer run?

Thanks.

----------


## fred970

Greying as balding is determined by your genes, so no there's currently nothing you can do about it.

It has been discussed on the show that the cure for grey hair has been found. We still don't know when it will be available though.

----------


## PaddyBateman

> Greying as balding is determined by your genes, so no there's currently nothing you can do about it.
> 
> It has been discussed on the show that the cure for grey hair has been found. We still don't know when it will be available though.


 That would like be the L'oreal "cure" - which is expected to be released in 2015. Very little info about it out there though.

----------


## Morbo

Used to get comments about getting grey since I was 20. Never bothered me. 
I was even a bit proud about it. Becoming bald is something else.

----------


## PaddyBateman

> Used to get comments about getting grey since I was 20. Never bothered me. 
> I was even a bit proud about it. Becoming bald is something else.


 Yeh, am agreed about that. 

However, if there's something out there that actually works, many hair-conscious MPB sufferers would likely jump on it.

----------


## baldozer

I am not really concerned about my greying hair as I shave it anyway, but am concerned about my greying beard. I used to have stubble, but can't keep it now due to the grey. It used to look really cool, so I miss it.

----------


## Aneeta21

I dont know your appearance but the grey hair can be sexy on man :Smile:

----------


## akai

I've always thought guys with a full head of hair that's grey looks pretty cool and distinguished.

----------


## lepke

I feel your pain. I'm getting salt and pepper on my sideburns. Don't know what to do, was actually thinking about getting grecian formula, but I'm only 28.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I am getting a crap load of grey hair.  I would rather have grey hair, than no hair.  If the grey starts to bother me, there is an easy/cheap solution for that.

----------


## Morbo

Isn't complaining about grey hair on a hairloss forum, like complaining about saggy tits on a breastcancer forum? I mean seriously, who cares?

----------


## fred970

+1

----------


## chicago99

I'm in my 30s and most my hair now is gray and I love it.

----------


## dia17

You can start using Hair Color which are amonia free. You Hair looks good by doing this.

----------


## rothandy

Olive is the best cure for grey hair and falling hair. Regular massage of olive paste rubbed into the scalp has worked wonders in many cases, frequently reversing the process of greying or falling off of hair.
Massage your hairs with coconut oil and Lemon everyday for at least 15 minutes. There are instances of people having black hairs even up to the age of 60-70 years by using this method.

----------


## jimcooper

Olive is the best solution for grey hair. Start to eat olive on daily and also you can use olive oil.,...

----------


## fred970

> Olive is the best solution for grey hair. Start to eat olive on daily and also you can use olive oil.,...


 Complete BS.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> complete bs.


 hahaha

----------


## josephrohdes

Avoid having refined flour and sugar, soft drinks, pastries, jam, too spicy food, hot food, chillies and oily food.
Eat a lot of fresh fruits and vegetables. They are effective in treating premature greying of hair.
Mix a litre of yoghurt with a tablespoon of yeast. Have a bowl of this mixture before every meal, as it is effective in treating premature graying.

----------


## fred970

> Avoid having refined flour and sugar, soft drinks, pastries, jam, too spicy food, hot food, chillies and oily food.
> Eat a lot of fresh fruits and vegetables. They are effective in treating premature greying of hair.
> Mix a litre of yoghurt with a tablespoon of yeast. Have a bowl of this mixture before every meal, as it is effective in treating premature graying.


 More complete BS.

----------


## josephrohdes

> More complete BS.


 Again Complete Bs >

----------


## sulkycat

Going grey is caused by a lack of melanin, which is what gives your hair its colour. We typically produce less of this as we get older. Going grey is natural but depending on your lifestyle it could creep up earlier than expected. Stress is one of the major causes of going grey early and also causes us to age faster. Try to relax more, find healthy ways to de-stress and take time out for yourself, even if it's just a long hot soak after a stressful day. Be positive, learn to say no, and lock that bathroom door for a bit of peace!

----------


## fred970

> Stress is one of the major causes of going grey early and also causes us to age faster.


 No.

----------


## osmiumgoon

premature graying problem is largely genetic

----------


## InfamousBradley

Going grey doesn't always have to do with genes. From what I read, it can and almost always is due to being vitamin deficient. 
Get your levels checked and maybe consider a sulfur supplement. MSM is what you'd be looking for.

----------


## sellig

Stress can make you lose your hair or become gray - i'll take gray over losing hair  :Smile:

----------


## online

You can start using Hair Color which are amonia free.

----------


## alexbfr

I think there's not much you can do about it other than dye your hair...I had really early gray hair too, like during the 8th grade for me. It's not noticeable unless you get up close - I'm 31 now.

----------


## Boady1958

HI! I'm getiing old!!! I have to much of grey hair!

----------


## alexbfr

Never heard of something to reverse gray hair other than hair dye...no way I know of unfortunately about reversing it either

----------


## zurich

I use HeSHouWu, a chinese herb rich in zinc. Hasn't done anything for my grey sideburns but has made my eyebrows black and as bushy as that guy in BB.

----------


## pghero

Yeah like said above: Grey hair is purely genes.

You can, of course, color it / dye it! But just beware of harmful chemical that can cause your hair to "thin-out".

----------


## clee984

I love my grey hair, I wish I had more of it, I like it in my beard too. I have a friend I've known since high school who was born on exactly the same day as me, he started going grey in his teens, and he looks badass now, with a full head of hair that's completely grey. Going grey when you're young looks good on a guy.

----------


## Bladen

Same problem here! Anyone used blackstrap molasses? I read it helps grey hairs due to potassium content but breaks me out as too high in sugar :/ Any other suggestions would be happy to try.

----------


## online

You can start using Hair Color which are amonia free.

----------


## JLewis

Grey hair growth depends upon your genes. So, currently you can't stop it but you can definitely reduce its growth by decreasing salt intake, eat proper food, stay away from canned and preserved food, etc.

----------


## pkipling

I actually have no problem going grey. As long as I have hair, I don't care what color it is. In fact, my only concern is that when/if I do go grey, I want it to be full on white a'la Anderson Cooper.  :Cool: 
__________________
_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My views/opinions are my own and don't necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------


## schreiben

Premature graying problem is largely genetic

----------


## Cococlimber

early graying hair is purely genetic. well for me having gray hair is cool and if you want you can dye it with black or silver,

----------


## gableindex

I 've just read it, there are foods that can help prevent having grey hair like walnuts, prawns and cheese.

----------


## GarHod

I am not sure that there is any actual prevention.

----------


## ashleysummer

there is no prevention

----------


## mikkelkasper

> I 've just read it, there are foods that can help prevent having grey hair like walnuts, prawns and cheese.


 This is so true.. the greying of hair is something that has to do with genes.. its genetically motivated and there is nothing
we can do to prevent such.. but i believe we can slow the rate at which it happens and that where nuts come in handy..
even having lots of green foods, kale and spinach.. do the trick..if it gets worse get some dye and you will look fine.

----------


## DenMitchel2

You cannot avoid it. This is genetics.

----------


## tombaker

Hi, I'm new here! This topic is relevant to me. I am 34 years old, I began to turn gray about 3 years ago, cut my hair shortly, until it is very noticeable. But I would like to slow down this process

----------


## tombaker

This is genetics.

----------


## pkipling

> Hi, I'm new here! This topic is relevant to me. I am 34 years old, I began to turn gray about 3 years ago, cut my hair shortly, until it is very noticeable. But I would like to slow down this process


 There's nothing you can do to slow down gray hair... You're only two options are to start coloring it or embrace it. I'm in a similar position, and personally, I'm choosing to not only embrace it, but am looking forward to how it continues to evolve.  

_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My opinions/comments are my own and do not necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------


## notcoronaplz

That is DNA thing, we call it genetics, all you can do is to paint it.

----------


## Robby24

Its just heredity
I have enough friends who have turned gray before the age of 30. They are all painted. The main thing is to choose your own paint.
And to be treated .... Some tried. Did not help

----------


## Antony44

What is your hair color? I noticed that the more beautiful the hair (more often when they have a red pigment, for example dark brown), the earlier people turn gray. And the closer they are to ash-blond - the later.

----------


## Jeallom

> I am not sure that there is any actual prevention.


 Absolutely agree.

----------


## oliverdavis

Greying as balding is determined by your genes, so no there's currently nothing you can do about it.

It has been discussed on the show that the cure for grey hair has been found. We still don't know when it will be available though. *Vidalista 20*

----------


## Acera

You are so funny.

----------


## ryanreed

*Aurogra 100* is considered one of the most suitable generic drugs for the treatment of erectile dysfunction. Erectile dysfunction has adverse effects on s*xual life. Depression, irritation in behavior leading to division between partners. The problem of erectile dysfunction permeates the loss of self-esteem, confidence and virility in men. Especially in a country like India where masculinity is directly tied to an erect p*nis. Order  *Sildalist 120*   from Powpills and keep your penis erect for more than 2 hours to enjoy memorable s*x.

----------


## ryanreed

*Cenforce D*  is a medicine for men between the ages of 18 and 65. The medication is commonly known as Sildenafil and comes in the form of blue colored tablets.  *Cenforce fm 100*   tablet is a combination medicine that contains sildenafil citrate together with dapoxetine hydrochloride. What Sildenafil Citrate does is help men get an erection and successfully maintain it.  *Cenforce 50*  does this by increasing blood flow to the area of stimulation. The other drug in *Cenforce 150* , Dapoxetine, is an antidepressant. What it does is increase the levels of chemicals like serotonin and norepinephrine in the body. Chemicals like serotonin send messages to the nerves, and *Cenforce 120*   what drives actions like ejaculation. Dapoxetine is a medicine that helps with problems such as premature ejaculation. Ejaculation before, *Cenforce 100*  , or shortly after penetration is a disorder in which a man ejaculates even before he consciously wants to with minimal stimulation. *Cenforce 200*   Serotonin increases nerve activity and delays the ejaculatory reflex, thus improving ejaculatory control and increasing ejaculation time.

----------


## ryanreed

*Fildena Professional 100mg*   is a used in the treatment of erectile dysfunction. It contains sildenafil as its main component and is used in the treatment of erectile dysfunction. *Fildena Chewable 100*  is a set of medicines from Fortuna Healthcare.  *Fildena XXX 100*  medicine is made from all-natural ingredients and incorporates the powerful combination of all the essential nutrients, minerals, and vitamins for our body to function properly.  *Fildena Super Active*  is a product for men suffering from erectile dysfunction or impotence. It contains generic sildenafil citrate and improves the flow of nitric oxide in your body, which leads to fast and strong erection as well as arousal.  *Fildena 50*  is an improved version of  *Fildena 150*   tablets with a powerful PDE-5 hormone inhibitor generic substance.  *Fildena 120*  will start its activities with the inhibition of PDE-5 hormones in a patient's body, which will cause the cGMP hormone to start its action with the activation of nitric oxide in the blood. Nitric oxide supplements increase the amount of nitric oxide in our blood. The time required for this to happen is about 30 minutes. It is recommended to take  *Fildena 100*  with water or juice to avoid adverse effects.

----------


## oliverdavis

During his 57-year career, he has released 79 albums and sold over 110 million records worldwide, mostly in the French-speaking world, making him one of the best-selling artists in the world. He had five diamond albums, 40 gold albums, 22 platinum albums and ten Victoires de la Musique wins. He sang about 1154 songs and performed 540 duets with 187 artists. Known for his strong voice and spectacular performances, he sometimes came by entering the stadium through the crowd, and once jumping from a helicopter over the Stade de France, where he performed 9 times.
*Cenforce 100*
*Cenforce 120*
*Cenforce 150*
*Cenforce 130*
*Cenforce 200*

----------


## oliverdavis

Vildalista is the commonly used medication used to treat male sexual disorders like erectile dysfunction (ED). The active ingrediant present in Vidalista 40 mg is Tadalafil. Vidalista is popular because it is highly effective in treating difficulties in getting an erection. As a result, the drug is also commonly referred to as "le weekender" in France. ED medicine like Vidalisat 40 mg can help a man have intercourse within a standard timeline. If you have been experiencing any problems in triggering an erection during an interaction, consult your general physician before taking any ED medication. 
*Vidalista Black 80*
*Vidalista 80*
*Vidalista 60*
*Vidalista 40*
*Vidalista 20*

----------


## oliverdavis

*Fildena 100* Mg is the solution to the problem of erectile dysfunction in men. Impressive, but in fact, every fifth man quietly suffers from erectile dysfunction problems worldwide.

They rarely talk about the issue openly due to fear of judgment or strange looks from the individuals around them. From now on, do not consult a specialist and do not look for the desired solution to treat erectile dysfunction.

*Fildena 150* is called Fildena Extra Power because of its high strength and power. Fildena is a Substantial Parador erectile dysfunction treatment, contrasting with the different types that can relieve similar problems.

Thus, if you have erectile dysfunction and high-quality single-sex, *Fildena 120* can be your partner, guide, helper, and solution to your erectile dysfunction case.

They are here and there labelled as a fruitless man in case he does not perform as expected during sex. Despite this, *Fildena Chewable* men recover from those humiliating picks of failure in bed and make their sex lives more amazing with good sex.

The *Fildena XXX 100* is a regular tablet that should be burned orally with plain water. Fildena Extra Power 150mg tablets should be burned through each one individually.

*Fildena Professional 100* should be burned within an hour of arranged intercourse, and often it helps weak men to get an erection in just 30 minutes of admission. Part of the drug should be avoided entirely.

*Fildena Super Active*, being the parent, works by further developing the bloodstream to the penile and easing the blood vessel obstructing. This makes it simpler for the man to rise in the presence of complete sexual incitement.

Because *Super Fildena* is a great drug and is chosen based on the most remote points in particular. If an individual experiences side effects or signs of erectile dysfunction, he should visit a specialist and explain everything clearly.

The specialist selects the sum and frequencies of the *Fildena 50* based on the bodys degree of seriousness and need. In an ideal world, tablets should be required at least 40 minutes before sex. Dont over-expect the best.
*Fildena 25*

----------

